# Bandsaw Sled



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everyone:

I just finished using my new bandsaw sled. After ripping an Alder log down the middle, I cut each half in quarters on the bandsaw using both the left and right sleds. 

I then proceeded to quartersaw each quarter by flipping it back and forth from the left sled to the right sled, until I had sawn the whole quarter.

Anyways, I thought I would share the setup with a few photos.
#1 Shows the bandsaw with 21" x 48" infeed and outfeed tables. The slots are for the T-Bar on the bottom of the sleds.

#2 Shows the left and right sleds. They have T-bar on the bottom that rides in the band saw table T-slots.

#3 Shows the T-Slot on top with the stop that is used to hold the log straight while sawing.

#4 Shows the fifteen (15) 4/4 boards that I got out of the 17" diameter log.

I just finished stickering, stacking and strapping them. In two (2) years, I should have some nice straight pieces of Alder to work with.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nice work and well thought out!*

A sled for a bandsaw is a great addition for a small shop where you occasionally get a nice, short log to resaw. The weight of the log is the biggest issue I have found and the bandsaw's tables aren't very large, so a sled solves that problem.

If you can "quarter" the log into manageable pieces before resawing, that helps immensely. I used a chainsaw to quarter mine and that was a slow process, but the only way I could manage the weight. 

Nice work. :yes:

Some other sleds here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/resaw-sled-7552/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cheap-sawmill-9589/


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome! a thing of beauty


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

jdonhowe said:


> Awesome! a thing of beauty


the sled or the 10-340?


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

toolguy1000 said:


> the sled or the 10-340?


 Oh- I was thinking of the sled, but now that you mention it, my salivary glands have started oozing over the 10-340. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

If you are being particularly picky, the model is a 10-345. It has a 2.5hp motor with a resaw capacity of 12-1/2 inches. The 10-340 was the predecessor with a 2 hp motor and the resaw capacity was 11-1/8 inches.

I purchased the band saw in 2011. I really like it, but......it could use some more HP when using my 1" resaw blade. I may have to sell the Rikon and get a Grizzly G0636XB. The only problem with getting a higher resaw capacity is the logs are bigger and heavier.

I am in the Portland, Oregon area, if someone is interested in making me an offer. I may consider it. The offer would have to be a good one, because I just finished the infeed/outfeed tables, the sled and the mobile cart. Unfortunately, they won't fit the G0636XB.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

What blade are you using? I have tried to resaw green wood and it was a bear. I have used a specialty blade just for that purpose and that didn't help much either.

I do have a 2 HP motor on my saw so I don't think that is the problem.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

as a 340 owner, i know it is s good saw. friends have referred to my saw as a bear, so the 345 must be a bear and a half.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Paarker said:


> What blade are you using? I have tried to resaw green wood and it was a bear. I have used a specialty blade just for that purpose and that didn't help much either.
> 
> I do have a 2 HP motor on my saw so I don't think that is the problem.


http://timberwolfblades.com/proddetail.php?prod=102PC

The blade works well for me. I usually let the logs sit a couple of months before they get band sawn. I have had more trouble cutting kiln dried 10" Douglas Fir beams then the Alder log that I just finished cutting. The Alder had been sitting in my yard for about a month after it was cut down. The ends were painted within two (2) days of cutting it. The bark was still on one half of the log.

I have two (2) more Alder logs to cut. They were cut down in March 2015 and have been sitting in my back yard with painted ends waiting for my band saw sled to be finished.

I hope that helps. Let me know if you have other questions, I can answer.


----------

